# Anyone know about '' AT'' brand wheels from Italy ?



## Operating Engineer O/O (Aug 5, 2012)

Need input please on a set of wheels made by " AT " of Italy....the seller bought them from Tire Rack for his 2001 Audi Allroad...they are 5 on 112 & 16'' x 8''.....from what I see Tire Rack no longer sells that size. I was looking for the offset to make sure I can mount them on my EuroVan. Your input please........Tom


----------

